# Puppy just licked a slug



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

God I thought I'd seen them all but she was to quick and licked a slug.

I'm worried now, can this cause lungworm by just licking?

She was only wormed on Saturday by the vets... should I ring them to see if it covers lungworm?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Any advice?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Unless you know you're in a high risk area for lungworm, then I wouldn't worry. You can't, I don't believe, prevent this, only treat it. 

When you worm your pup/dog, I would make sure you alternate so that you cover all internal parasites, as not all wormers cover all parasites. I use panacur, drontal plus and advocate, and when the wormer doesn't cover the external parasites, I also use frontline.


----------

